# Fishing Derby Champ!



## Jackfish (Apr 15, 2004)

Teaching the youngsters fishing can be challenging - too much, or too often & I think they can lose interest, also they have to catch fish or it is just "boring". Well this weekend I made some strong headway in passing on the sport. A local pond had an annual kids fishing derby over the weekend so I took my daughter out for this... had a great time. They stock the ponds the day before with farm raised cats, so the fishing isn't to hard - but there are some tricks I picked up on from last year. 

-This time around she was using my cat rods (so that when all the kids get their lines snagged together hers' wasn't going to be the one to break) 

- The lines where ready to go right at 9:00 sharp (all the fish are caught in the first 90 min) 

- We had our own bait (they supply bait but usually run out) 
Well, she carried all the fish to the weigh in herself - all the kids keeps saying "wow - look at those". Ended up with 5 fish, 14.7lbs total - she took first place for her age bracket (winning a new rod) & only missed the "grand champion" slot by .4lbs. 

So for the moment, she thinks fishing is still "really cool".


----------



## DavidWS10 (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice going, Jackfish. Looks like a great time was had by you and your daughter.


----------

